# Recuperare emerge

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum!

Volevo avere una info:

mentre emergevo kde ho dovuto interrompere la compilazione con CTRL-C. Oggi ho provato a dare di nuovo emerge kde, ma mi sorge un dubbio... qual è il comando più adatto per riprendere la compilazione senza creare problemi?

Grazie

Andrea

----------

## Cazzantonio

se riemergi da capo il pacchetto non dovresti avere problemi

----------

## knefas

Se invece vuoi riprendere da dove eri arrivato c'era questo topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-264311.html, ma a me ha dato problemi su openoffice ad esempio.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se hai fatto ctrl+C e poi ridai l'emerge lui ricompila dall'ultmi pacchetto che stavi compilando (quelli installati non lo ricompila)

----------

## Flonaldo

Se vuoi semplicemente stoppparlo invece io uso sempre CTRL+Z (ma non spegnere il pc altrimenti è come se avessi fatto un CTRL+C)

----------

## bandreabis

Che bello tornare nel luogo del mio primo delitto (ho letto il successivo ed è anche peggio   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Alla faccia della netiquette. Non mi sono mai presentato, non ho RTFM, non ho detto se ho risolto.

E alla faccia del niubbo!

Andrea

----------

## bi-andrea

quando mi capita anche a me qualche cosa di simile perchè mahgari ci volevo aggiungere una specifica USE uso

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --resume <nome pachetto>

 

----------

